# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  CĐT NamLong mở bán giai đoạn đầu tiên căn hộ Flora Novia Phạm Văn Đồng Thủ Đức chỉ với 1 tỷ 5/2 pn

## nganmai68

Mở bán đợt đầu tiên dự án Flora Novia Phạm Văn Đồng
Chủ đầu tư : Công ty cổ phần đầu tư Nam Long ( Nam Long Group )
Phát triển dự án: Nam Long Việt Nam – Hankyu Realty – Nishi Nippon RailRoad Nhật Bản.
Vị trí : Mặt tiền đường Phạm Văn Đồng thuộc quận Thủ Đức – Tp. Hồ Chí Minh.
Quy mô khu đất cho căn hộ: khoảng 1,28 ha ( Tổng diện tích khu dân cư Areco gần 6 ha ).
Tổng số căn hộ: hơn 518 căn (gồm 2 block)
Diện tích căn hộ đa dạng từ: 56 m2, 62 m2, 68 m2, 72 m2, 86 m2.
Giá bán dự kiến: 1,4 tỷ / căn 2 phòng ngủ ( có VAT, bàn giao hoàn thiện theo chuẩn Nhật).
Năm bàn giao nhà: quý 2/ 2020.
Sổ hồng vĩnh viễn.
Tiện ích nội khu : Nằm trong quần thể khu đô thị cao cấp Nam Long, căn hộ Flora City sở hữu 1 hệ thông tiện ích cao cấp đáng kể như:

hồ bơi ngoài trời i, công viên nội khu, khu vực thể dục, thể thao với hệ thống máy tập đa năng, BBQ ngoài trời , khu vui chơi cho trẻ em,

phòng sinh hoạt cộng đồng rộng lớn , hệ thống an ninh an toàn , nhà giữ xe lớn ….
Thêm thông tin chi tiết về dự án 0905 605 508

----------

